# Agility Equipment



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Have you looked at Ren's Pets (renspets.com)? They are outside Toronto, but provide free shipping on order's over $60


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Millie'sMom said:


> Have you looked at Ren's Pets (renspets.com)? They are outside Toronto, but provide free shipping on order's over $60


Looks like Amazon is quite a bit cheaper...


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Fortunately, I have free access to all the agility equipment I need at our training center, so I really had no idea if Ren's was expensive or not. They are usually have some of the best prices in the area. Good luck on your search.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

You can make a lot of it. Jumps especially are easy. My husband also build weaving poles. Long tunnels are expensive, but worth spending to get a good one that won't tear.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I made jumps, weave poles, and a teeter from plans in this book:

Dog Agility Equipment Construction Instructions: YOU CAN! Build Better Training Obstacles for your Dog: Ann Embry: 9781450505147: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you all! 

Yes, we too decided to just build our own. Was looking for a good guide, so thank you for sharing. I had not come upon that one.

Still figuring out how to make them easily collapsible because our hard is not big enough to keep even some of them up year-round.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Here are some more links for do-it-yourself agility equipment:

Agility Equipment Links

agility-equipment : This list is for the exchange of ideas regarding construction of dog agility equipment

Agility Home Page

Agility Equipment


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I went to Home Depot, and bought some PVC pipes and made my jumps and weave polls out of those. You can make stick in the group weave polls. I also used the PVC and some wood to make a table. Until you have a real sea saw. You can get a long piece of wood and throw something under it to turn into a sea saw. Back yard agility! I bought two real tunnels, they are so heavy duty, have had mine for 9 years and still in great condition.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Lucky Penny said:


> I bought two real tunnels, they are so heavy duty, have had mine for 9 years and still in great condition.


Where did you get your tunnels? I need to get one for Roxy next year.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I got mine from Max 200 Obedience, Agility, Flyball Performance Equipment - Max 200 Agility, Obedience, Flyball Performance Equipment

They provide agility equipment for shows, and if you are near a show they are providing equipment at, you can go pick the equipment up, no shipping.

Show Schedule:
MAX 200.com - Calendar of Events


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

If you had to choose 4 agility obstacles to start with what would you build?

A basic jump, a tunnel, a see-saw and weave polls?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> If you had to choose 4 agility obstacles to start with what would you build?
> 
> A basic jump, a tunnel, a see-saw and weave polls?


4 jumps! 

I would say jumps and weaves are the most important... If you have issues with the teeter, that may be something you need... tunnels are nice, but honestly, I have not used mine in years...

The one obstacle I could not live without? WEAVES!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I got mine at NTI... Lasted a few years outside (in So Cal) and moved it into the garage eventually and it still looks like new. I don't use it very often anymore...

PS, I got an email from them that they are having a sale... I don't think a code is needed, but if needed, PM me and I can forward the email.

_NTI Winter Agility Blowout! “Savings You’ve Been Dreaming Of… with items up to 20% OFF”
WINTER BIG AGILITY SALE - It’s here the season’s best sales on agility products. Kick-off your Winter & Holiday Shopping with NTI Global’s Winter Agility Sale! Sale Starts on BLACK FRIDAY – November 23, 2012 and runs through December 24, 2012.
PLACE YOUR ORDER BY WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 12, 2012 FOR HOLIDAY DELIVERY 
on or before DECEMBER 23!
Here is Sneak Peak at what’s on sale...
15% OFF Tunnels, Bags, & Carriers in our Shopping Store! 
Standard Dog Agility Tunnels
Highest quality and available in 12 different colors! Designed for competition and backyard practice each tunnel is made from durable vinyl that’s UV, rot and mildew resistant, so colors stay vibrant. 
(clipped)
http://shop.ntiglobal.com/store/index.php?p=catalog&parent=3&pg=1_



jimla said:


> Where did you get your tunnels? I need to get one for Roxy next year.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> If you had to choose 4 agility obstacles to start with what would you build?


I built 2 jumps, a set of stick in the ground weave poles, pause table, and a teeter.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

sammydog said:


> I got mine at NTI... Lasted a few years outside (in So Cal) and moved it into the garage eventually and it still looks like new. I don't use it very often anymore...
> 
> PS, I got an email from them that they are having a sale... I don't think a code is needed, but if needed, PM me and I can forward the email.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have also gotten some of my equipment through NTI as well. I forgot about them! I think when I made my own jumps out of PVC, it only cost me about $30 per jump. I actually bought some jump heights from MAX 200 at a show and put those on my jumps.

I agree, multiple jumps are important, because there is so much that needs to be practiced with at least two to four basic jumps. Then I would say at least one tunnel, and weave polls. I think you can make your own sea saw out of wood lying around to get your dog used to walking on boards, and to unsteady things. It is key to get the dogs, especially goldens used to unsteady things. So if you don't get a sea saw, make sure to make something small yourself, or visit a friend who has one every so often.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry, I meant which four different _types?_ I think we will make at least 3 jumps. I've looked through so many plans and it looks like we'll go with PVC pipe-based stuff. 

I will check out NTI for sure.

He's had practice on a BMX track and playground. He gets so excited that he just leaps off the top of obstacles, lol. So I just need to build them low...


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I would make sure to have weaves, table, teeter for sure.

We DIY'ed weaves to learn in our backyard, I'd like a table now to fix our awful downs/slowness to table!


----------



## goldencue (Dec 5, 2012)

Have you tried (dogagilityshop.com)? They have great portable equipment with free ship in the U.S. and nomal charges in Canada.

good luck!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

goldencue said:


> Have you tried (dogagilityshop.com)? They have great portable equipment with free ship in the U.S. and nomal charges in Canada.
> 
> good luck!


Looks like great instructions for DIY jumps as well, very similar to the ones I made a long time ago... Thanks!


----------

